# '02 Altima 2.5 Synthetic ATF



## swimbikerun64 (Jun 2, 2005)

I would like to switch this vehicle over to Amsoil ATF. It only has around 45,000 miles so I am wondering if I can just do a drain and fill rather than get a flush. I realize that this will leave some of the conventional ATF in the trannie. Will this cause a problem? Also, is there a transmission filter in there somewhere?


----------

